# Need some help on choosing reels



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Howdy everybody....



I am hoping that ya'll will give me some ideas on which reel to buy. I want a spinning reel to cast to surfacing tuna. I don't guess it has to be a spinning reel but that is the type of casting reel that I have always used. I have caught tuna before on 50W's and I can't imagine being able to catch a decent size tuna on a casting reel but I see where you guys are doing it regularly. At least that is how it appears to me reading the forums. Thanks for any help you can give me....



Ronnie


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

My suggestion would be something like a penn 850 or 950 loaded with 65#braid for spinning. Doesn't have to be penn but something in it's class.

There are severel different casting reels that would work also like the penn torque's, shimano Torium/Tyrnos and Fin nor offshore conventionals. 

All the reels with the exception of the torques and tyrnos are less than $200 and should fit the bill.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Cuz...



Thanks for the info. I already have the Penn reels. Your tip was loading them up with 65# braid. Gonna make that happen today...!!!



Thanks..

Ronnie


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If the Tuna are small then you can use Shimano Saragoosa 18000 or the Spheros 18000, if they are mack daddies then you need a Stella 20000 and a stout OTI popping rod.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

VS250, VS300 and the biggerzeebaas 

all of the above hold 350+ yds of 50lb braid


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

A Spheros 14000 with 50-65 pound braid will handle 50-70 pound tuna all day long. A Stella or VS would be better, but a lot more money.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i agrre with sailfish on the van staals, but i must add that a manual 706z enough braid would definitely handle the job as i've done it in the past.fin-nor makes some good spinning reels big nough to take the job as well though. look around.. you maybe surprised at what you find on e-bay


----------

